# Duo phase problem.



## Dice1012 (May 20, 2019)

Getting a lot of whirling noise from the LFO/ LEDs. Any thoughts  what might be the cause?


----------



## zgrav (May 20, 2019)

My first guess might be a helicopter going by.   Hard to really be useful without a more detailed description of the "whirling noise" that you are hearing.    It is more like a hum or whine?  Does it come and go with the blinking of the LEDs?  Does it only happen in connection with one of the LEDs?  Or both?


----------



## Robert (May 20, 2019)

Dice1012 said:


> Getting a lot of whirling noise from the LFO/ LEDs. Any thoughts  what might be the cause?



Is your input wire running near the LFO?    This one is pretty sensitive, try routing the wire as far away from the PCB as possible and see if that helps.


----------



## Dice1012 (May 20, 2019)

Robert said:


> Is your input wire running near the LFO?    This one is pretty sensitive, try routing the wire as far away from the PCB as possible and see if that helps.



#4
Yes, I will try that. I plugged it in again to work on it and now only one side is blinking the other side stopped blinking any thoughts?


----------



## Dice1012 (May 20, 2019)

zgrav said:


> My first guess might be a helicopter going by.   Hard to really be useful without a more detailed description of the "whirling noise" that you are hearing.    It is more like a hum or whine?  Does it come and go with the blinking of the LEDs?  Does it only happen in connection with one of the LEDs?  Or both?


 sorry for the poor explanation. it is a ticking type sound in time with the led.


----------



## yanivt (May 21, 2019)

This is most probably from the wire collecting the noise from the LFO.
Try moving the wires while the pedal is on and see if it changes the noise.
Better use shielded wires to solve this.


----------

